# Do you keep spare cages long??



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Meaning will it stay tucked away and unconsidered or do you find yourself thinking about what could go in it!!??
(just curious as I have 2 lovely mini Duna cages that I have resisted the urge to fill). Although I have enough toys to fill about 5 cages!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I cant bare to have empty cages i always end up filling them! i just think of all the little hammies and mice that need a loving new home and that generally FORCES me to go and rehome a little one or 2 (depending on what size cage/tank it is) 

I think the longest i have had an empty cage for is about 4 days


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry I cant answer this thread without incriminating myself, I might have one or two (or many more) cages stashed away, but in my defence they were bargains and you never know when you might need them do you . I have been very good though and havent filled one in a while.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry I cant answer this thread without incriminating myself, I might have one or two (or many more) cages stashed away, but in my defence they were bargains and you never know when you might need them do you . I have been very good though and havent filled one in a while.


**cough** **cough** one or two!?! **cough** **cough** more like 20!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> **cough** **cough** one or two!?! **cough** **cough** more like 20!!! :lol: :lol:


How very dare you, there are only 15 (I just counted ) Is it wrong to have a spare cage room.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Ummm yes....... but mine will have to go soon as I've got to move. Bang goes my hope of taking in rescue foster rats, rabbits, hamsters and guineas.

However one of my smaller rat cages has come in handy tonight! I have a new houseguest, courtesy of my vet nurse friend - a baby Chaffinch, almost fully fledged, which I am hand-rearing. He has a 'nest' in a child's seaside bucket but I put this into a Ferplast Mary cage just in case the dog or cat manage to break into the spare room (they can hear him and know he's there!).


----------

